# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Miniature robots, Nanyang Technological University, Singapore

## Airicist

Nanyang Technological University

Assistant Professor - Guo Zhan Lum

----------


## Airicist

Grain-sized robots made by NTU Singapore scientists

Jun 15, 2021




> These made-in-#NTUsg miniature robots of the size of a rice grain can be controlled using magnetic fields to perform highly manoeuvrable and dexterous manipulations. This latest #NTUsgInnovation opens the door to potential applications in #healthcare, #biomedicine and #manufacturing.


"Miniature robots controlled by magnetic fields"

June 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "NTU scientists develop robots the size of a rice grain that may help in surgery in future"

June 15, 2021

----------

